# immunization book?



## Kat Stevens (11 Jan 2010)

I just realized (8 years after release, d'oh!) that I didn't get my immunization when I retired.  I now find myself wondering if I require Hep shots for my job, or if my military inoculations are still current.  Is there a booster required, or am I good to go?  If I just go and get it again, is there a potential for problems?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2010)

Kat, if you got all three shots for Hep B and two for Hep A, you're good to go for life.  Getting them again is more than likely not a big issue, either, but check with a physician.

Have you tried going through access for information to get your medical documents?


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jan 2010)

I sent for my med docs years ago, all 12 volumes with appendices!  Heavily censored, and no immunization book.  there may be some record buried somewhere in there.  I would assume I had all of the Hep series as part of pre-dep for a couple of tours to the Balkans,  no?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2010)

You might not have received the immunization book, but there should be an immunization record on the front of the 2034 (med doc envelope), which they should have copied and sent to you.

Depends on when you went to the Balkans.  I don't recall exactly when they started giving the Hep A and B shots vs. the ISG.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jan 2010)

Thanks Mo, found it, looks like I'm 5X5 and good to go.  Cheers.


----------



## medicineman (11 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You might not have received the immunization book, but there should be an immunization record on the front of the 2034 (med doc envelope), which they should have copied and sent to you.
> 
> Depends on when you went to the Balkans.  I don't recall exactly when they started giving the Hep A and B shots vs. the ISG.



We started Hep A for the Bungle in the Jungle op in 96 - some got ISG anyway, as they were strat recce so would be in theatre long before the vaccine would take.  The other thing that can be done if you're really worried is to get antibody levels done to ensure a take - I actually had to have them done to do my PA course for chicken pox and Hep B, despite having had chicken pox as a child and a full round of Hep B shots on record.  

MM


----------

